# Aufrüst Frage



## Byrdn (19. November 2015)

*Aufrüst Frage*

Hallo alle miteinander, 

ich habe 2 Fragen. Ich habe derzeit noch einen Sockel 775 und rüste nun Preisgünstig wie möglich auf. 

Mainboard Gigabyte Z170 HD 3P mit I5 6600 non K CPU dazu DDR4 3200 Speicher. Hier stellt sich für mich die erste Frage: Ist es möglich die CPU die mit 3000 Mhz Ram Takt oder höher mit geeignetem Mainboard zu betreiben, da es sich um eine non K CPU handelt!?

Die zweite Frage ist: Ob meine Graka eine R9 270X mit der CPU noch gut bedient ist!? 

Wenn ich mal Spiele dann auf 1980 x 1080. 

beste Grüße 

Byrdn


----------



## Herbboy (19. November 2015)

Byrdn schrieb:


> Hallo alle miteinander,
> 
> ich habe 2 Fragen. Ich habe derzeit noch einen Sockel 775 und rüste nun Preisgünstig wie möglich auf.
> 
> Mainboard Gigabyte Z170 HD 3P mit I5 6600 non K CPU dazu DDR4 3200 Speicher. Hier stellt sich für mich die erste Frage: Ist es möglich die CPU die mit 3000 Mhz Ram Takt oder höher mit geeignetem Mainboard zu betreiben, da es sich um eine non K CPU handelt!?


 Die CPU kannst du zwar nicht übertakten, aber die RAM-Takt-Angabe beim Board ist egal, die bezieht sich nur darauf, was beim RAM maximal unterstützt wird. 

Aber wenn du so preiswert wie möglich aufrüsten willst, dann sind Board und RAM zu teuer. Der Mehr-Takt bringt Dir so gut wie gar nix, und selbst wenn es 2-3% wären: dafür dann 20€ mehr pro 8GB als für 2133/2400er-RAM?  ^^   Und ohne Übertaktung brauchst du auch kein Board für 120€, maximal 100€ reicht völlig. Zudem: der kleine Taktvorteil vom 6600 zum 6500 ist an sich auch den Aufpreis von 15-20€ nicht wert. Du kannst da also da ca 55-70€ sparen ohne einen merkbaren Nachteil. 


Wegen der Grafikkarte: die ist noch "okay", aber die neue CPU ist so stark, dass es aktuell eh nicht besser geht, maximal vlt. ein paar wenige Prozentpunkte - d.h. "passender" wäre eine GTX 970 oder AMD R9 390, aber du "musst" nicht die R9 270X ersetzen, nur um von der neuen CPU klar zu profitieren. Für maximale Details wird es aber mit der Karte bei einigen Games nicht reichen. Aber da kannst du auch bei Gelegenheit mal ne Grafikkarte nachrüsten.


----------



## Byrdn (19. November 2015)

Danke Herbboy für Deine Antwort. 

Also ich hatte maximum 600 Euro veranschlagt fürs aufrüsten also 16 Gb DDR4 Corsair CL 15 3000 MHz von 8 GB DDR 2 1066 (ist)  dazu das genannte Board samt der CPU non K. Beim OCen bin ich seit ... naja rund 8 Jahren raus, wobei der Quad 9650 / Xeon 5450 bis zuletzt mit rund 3,8 Ghz lief, weshalb er mir auch solange gute Dienste erweis, hab mit den I5 Modellen da noch gar keine Ahnung, weis nur das die non K irgendwie "locked" sind. 
+ SSD 256 Gb auch die erste ... und eine Storage HDD 2 Tb. bin damit bei 589 Euro. Hoffe auf ordentlichen Leistungsschub und mir halt auch wichtig die neue Basis (mainboard) für weitere entwicklungen zu haben. Sockel 775 hatte ich bis zum Anschlag ausgereizt. 



> Für maximale Details wird es aber mit der Karte bei einigen Games nicht reichen. Aber da kannst du auch bei Gelegenheit mal ne Grafikkarte nachrüsten.



Jepp für Ultra Settings langt sie nicht, aber auf Hoch mit diversen Einschnitten sollte das passen. Hatte eigentlich ein Auge auf die 290 non X geworfen, aber nun sind ja auch wieder neue Karten da, mal sehen wie die Preisentwicklung so ist. 

schönen Gruß


----------



## Herbboy (20. November 2015)

Also, ich würde wie gesagt auf keinen Fall das teurere RAM nehmen, das bringt Dir einfach wenig bis gar nix. Du bekommst zB dieses Corsair für 100€ Corsair Vengeance LPX schwarz DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR4-2400, CL14-16-16-31 (CMK16GX4M2A2400C14) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland da sind sicher mind 20€ weniger als für den 3000MHz-RAM. Und Mainboard: ich wüsste jetzt keinen Grund, warum das teurere Board "besser" sein soll als zB das hier Gigabyte GA-B150-HD3P Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland außer du legst auf einen Support von hohem Takt beim RAM, was aber eben an sich so gut wie nix bringt. 


 Zur Grafikkarte: die neue R9 380X z.B. wurde sogar bereits getestet Radeon R9 380X im Test (Seite 2) - ComputerBase  da wärst du bei ca. +30% Leistung zur 270X. Aktuell wird die ab 240-250€ gelistet. Das wäre dann ein bisschen zu viel IMHO, da die R9 380 unter 200€ kostet und nur 10% schwächer ist. Aber es kann gut sein, dass die bald eher um die 220€ kostet, dann wäre es okay. Aber sie wäre von der R9 290 oder 390 halt trotzdem deutlich weiter weg als von der R9 380.  

Und wegen des i5: in Spielen sind die Core i5 für den Sockel 1150 so gut wie identisch zu denen für den neuen Sockel 1151, und die Core i7 haben kaum einen Vorteil. Und das trotz DDR4, das zeigt, wie wenig das RAM eine Rolle spielt. Und die ganzen Core i5-4000er und 6000er sowie Core i7-4000er und 6000er ab 3GHz sind in Spielen derzeit alle nur maximal 10% auseinander - das heißt das sind alles "Top-CPUs". Die i7 haben halt 8 Threads, das sind quasi virtuelle Kerne, die i5 nur 4. Aber das bringt derzeit halt kaum was. Es kann aber sein, dass es in 2-3 Jahren was bringt, aber die core i7 sind sehr teuer - wenn du 8 Threads willst, wäre an sich sogar der Xeon E3-1231v3 für den Sockel 1150 nicht unklug, der kostet 250-260€. Schaust du mal hier den Test Intel Skylake im Test (i5‑6600K + i7‑6700K) (Seite 7) - ComputerBase    und die i7 für den neuen Sockel 1151 kosten halt mind 330€, für den Sockel 1150 ca. 310€.

Und die k-Versionen kann man halt übertakten, dafür kosten die dann nochmal 15-20% mehr als ihre non-k-"Brüder".


----------



## Byrdn (19. Dezember 2015)

Hallo Herboy und alle 

habs mir jetzt so zusammengestellt zumindest mit dem von Dir vorgeschlagenen Ram. Danke nochmal für deine Mühe. Hab allerdings ein Mainboard mit Z170 Chip genommen. 
Bin froh nur den kleineren Ram genommen zu haben ... da dieser Tatsächlich nur auf max. 2133MHz läuft. Ich hab zwar im Bios die Option, den auf 2400 laufen zu lassen jedoch Bootet der PC dann nicht und resettet sich automatisch auf 2133 (Mainboard ist mit bis zu 3733 MHz Ram Takt angegeben) ... denke das liegt an dem locked Multi von dem  I5 6600. Hab mich mit dem BIOS aus Zeitlichen Gründen aber noch nicht so Intensiv auseinandergesetzt, ausser mit der S-ATA Konfiguration. Eine CPU die man so gar nicht übertakten kann ist mir ehrlich gesagt das erste mal untergekommen und kann ich ehrlich gesagt noch kaum glauben. Ohne dein Wissen damit in Frage stellen zu wollen, beim Quad ging das ja locker:  Multi runter FSB hoch ggf. spannungen erhöhen etc. testen - fertig. Anstelle dessen ist das jetzt wohl der BCLK womit man jedoch gleich alles OCt was Riskant ist. 

Ausm Übertakten bin ich raus (7 -  8 Jahre) bleibt man da nicht aufm laufenden ist man schnell mit seinem Wissen "veraltet" ... hab ich mal ne Zeitlang exzessiv betrieben (bei Grakas glaube X800XT wars wo man noch die Graphitverbindungen herstellen konnte mitm Bleistift und Tesafilm )  .. bei Intel Duo /  Quad  CPUs ging das ja wie Haarewaschen mit dem OCen. Daher auch die lange laufzeit bei mir aber der anschlag war erreicht ... so lohnte sich das aurüsten wenigstens dicke. 

Jedenfalls istsn nen Ordentlicher Leistungszuwachs .. allein die Ladezeiten im vergleich von HDD zur SSD. lol*
Neue Grafikkarte kommt dann erstes Quartal 2016 bis dahin langt die R9270X ... die von Dir vorgeschlagene R9 380 klingt sehr Interessant. Da hab ichn Auge drauf geworfen. 
Bei Fallout 4 Langts dicke und mehr für Ultra Settings aber das Game ist auch nicht sonderlich anspruchsvoll. Bin jedenfalls sehr zufrieden. Im CPU von dieser Seite, erreicht die CPU Mark 8159 Punkte in der Liste allerdings nur mit 7550 angegeben. Nunja natürliche schwankungen wohl. 

PassMark Intel vs AMD CPU Benchmarks - High End

System schaut nun so aus. 

MB: Ga Z170 HD3P 
CPU: I5 6600 (3,3GHz) 
RAM: 16 Gb Corsair DDR4 2400MHz
GK: R9 270X
SSD: 500 GB A DATA
HDD: 1 TB WD 7200UPM

schönen Gruß


----------



## Herbboy (19. Dezember 2015)

Byrdn schrieb:


> Hallo Herboy und alle
> 
> habs mir jetzt so zusammengestellt zumindest mit dem von Dir vorgeschlagenen Ram. Danke nochmal für deine Mühe. Hab allerdings ein Mainboard mit Z170 Chip genommen.
> Bin froh nur den kleineren Ram genommen zu haben ... da dieser Tatsächlich nur auf max. 2133MHz läuft. Ich hab zwar im Bios die Option, den auf 2400 laufen zu lassen jedoch Bootet der PC dann nicht und resettet sich automatisch auf 2133 (Mainboard ist mit bis zu 3733 MHz Ram Takt angegeben) ... denke das liegt an dem locked Multi von dem  I5 6600. Hab mich mit dem BIOS aus Zeitlichen Gründen aber noch nicht so Intensiv auseinandergesetzt, ausser mit der S-ATA Konfiguration. Eine CPU die man so gar nicht übertakten kann ist mir ehrlich gesagt das erste mal untergekommen und kann ich ehrlich gesagt noch kaum glauben. Ohne dein Wissen damit in Frage stellen zu wollen, beim Quad ging das ja locker:  Multi runter FSB hoch ggf. spannungen erhöhen etc. testen - fertig. Anstelle dessen ist das jetzt wohl der BCLK womit man jedoch gleich alles OCt was Riskant ist.


 wie "beim Quad" ? Bei Deinem alten meinst Du? Es ist bei Intel halt seit einer Weile so, dass du nur bei den CPUs den Multi ändern kannst, die ein K hinter der Modellnummer haben. Und bei den anderen geht es halt nicht, da könnte man per FSB zwar etwas übrtakten, da ist aber kaum was drin    bei älteren CPU-Sockeln war das noch anders, zB 775 konntest du an sich immer übertakten, und die Grenze gab sogar oft eher das RAM als die CPU vor 

viel Spaß mit dem aufgewerteten System


----------

